
Outline: secure access to the open web - mwexler
https://opensource.googleblog.com/2018/10/outline-secure-access-to-open-web.html
======
basch
Title: Alphabet's Jigsaw releases Outline, an open source platform that lets
anyone create and operate their own VPN; it uses Shadowsocks protocol to avoid
detection

Alos: Why is google pushing Digital Ocean over Google Cloud.

